
Children with no Covid-19 symptoms may shed virus for weeks - InInteraction
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-08/cnh-cwn081920.php
======
lbeltrame
They can shed viral RNA for weeks. Whether this means they are infectious is
unknown, because the paper (not linked in TFA) did not attempt to test for
live virus (cell culture infection).

~~~
zaroth
IMO: This deserves a title modification.

 _Children with no COVID-19 symptoms may shed viral RNA for weeks_.

